# emoticones . aMSN 0.95



## hijk888 (23 Février 2006)

bonjours ,

je viens de me rendre compte , à mon plus grand plaisir qu'enfin , mac avait la possibilitée de rajouter des emoticones à la liste d'un messenger , grace à aMSN 0.95 , se qui n'etait pas le cas sur les versions precedentes ....

n'ayant pas eu l'occasion d'etre amateur de cette option avant cela , je n'ai pas reflechi au moment de coder ces emoticones . par exemple j'ai rentré ( a ) pour un emoticone , donc tous les "a" de mes phrases sont remplacés par l'emoticone programé , donc c'est illisible ... le problemes est que je ne trouve pas l'option qui permet de changer ces codes :mouais:... Si Vous pouviez m'aider cela me rendrais grandement service .  d'avance merci .


----------



## david.g (23 Février 2006)

un seul conseil : " utilises vite adium "! 

david


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Février 2006)

hijk888 a dit:
			
		

> bonjours ,
> 
> je viens de me rendre compte , à mon plus grand plaisir qu'enfin , mac avait la possibilitée de rajouter des emoticones à la liste d'un messenger , grace à aMSN 0.95 , se qui n'etait pas le cas sur les versions precedentes ....
> 
> n'ayant pas eu l'occasion d'etre amateur de cette option avant cela , je n'ai pas reflechi au moment de coder ces emoticones . par exemple j'ai rentré ( a ) pour un emoticone , donc tous les "a" de mes phrases sont remplacés par l'emoticone programé , donc c'est illisible ... le problemes est que je ne trouve pas l'option qui permet de changer ces codes :mouais:... Si Vous pouviez m'aider cela me rendrais grandement service .  d'avance merci .




Facile tu clique droit lorsque tu selectionne le smiley, un menu apparaitra


----------



## golf (24 Février 2006)

Cela ne doit pas être assez lisible 
:mouais:





			
				Forum Logiciels a dit:
			
		

> Bureautique, utilitaires, bases de données, solutions professionelles, logiciels d'éducation... Pour les logiciels Internet, rendez-vous dans le forum Internet.


 On déménage


----------

